
Thousands of Swedes Are Inserting Microchips Under Their Skin - jonbaer
https://www.npr.org/2018/10/22/658808705/thousands-of-swedes-are-inserting-microchips-under-their-skin
======
xupybd
My main concern would be how you’d get robbed with one of these. If they take
your hand or thumb they can then use your chip to pay for things. Sure you
could cancel it but I don’t want to give any motive for someone to cut my hand
off.

~~~
pesmhey
_Swedes are very pragmatic..._

Wear a fucking wristband. Mind-bogglingly pointless.

~~~
pesmhey
On a second read, I realize this comment is almost disrespectful to Swedes,
not my intention at all. Just a little shade at the people - from anywhere -
that would put a chip in their thumb.

------
jackskell
I am against digital implants for a variety of reasons, including privacy,
but… The only valid case that I could agree to would be my complete health
record, ESPECIALLY when my health record would no longer be stored in a data
retrieval system. Can’t steal or spy on what’s not in the system.

------
boksiora
why not use a phone, or watch or a ring or other removable device for the same
purpose

body inserted devices are intrusive

------
IXxXI
RFID implants are identical to RFID credit cards whose data is cloned and
stolen on a daily basis. Likely the reason tech info on the implant's
operation were omitted.

------
gleenn
Article seemed a little light on technical details, are these RFID chips given
they seem to work well with all these other services like the door locks and
train ticketing?

------
apazgo
Hope it's not mifare classic :/

